# SHORT SURVEY



## velooyuotn (Apr 10, 2013)

Can you guys take this survey, it's for a class. Thanks in advance! http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/LQ37C3T


----------



## SammieStyles (Jan 18, 2013)

Done!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

And done!


----------



## Bits (Apr 26, 2013)

Gotcha! May I ask what class this is for?


----------



## velooyuotn (Apr 10, 2013)

English writing class
we have to write a paper about technology and how it affects communication
so i choose facebook and how it has a negative impact on romantic relationships


----------

